# Is a 2017 tax download available in spreadsheet format



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

Has anyone figured out how to get full report on Excel spreadsheet format? Will/can a hub provide an export?

I am currently going through each week, then each day, then each ride.

Why... I drive in a different city from when I live. Sometimes, I have a fare over that pay the tolls. Sometimes, I drive directly over and pay the tolls myself. 

Starting in January 1, 2017 is very tedious. After June 3017, switched over to mileIQ which is easier for me to work with.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

UberGeo said:


> Has anyone figured out how to get full report on Excel spreadsheet format? Will/can a hub provide an export?
> 
> I am currently going through each week, then each day, then each ride.
> 
> ...


If your just looking for tolls maybe you could find them on your ezpass bill a bit easier? You could take the ezpass total subtract out the personal and reimbursed tolls and you'll be left with the rest of the business tolls.


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

That is definitely an idea. Thanks for the suggestion. I took the total of the tolls... $2500 for year, but Uber only deducted around $350, so if I look for PA on the transcript, then at least I would know which days to look at.

Looks like if I go to print statement, it at least shows the day and the toll amount. But that only shows when I was in a ride with passenger.

So I guess ezpass will be best bet.


----------

